# A final farewell to an amazing person and an amazing builder.



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I haven't been on here in a number of years. Some of you will remember me, most won't. I wanted to take a minute to say farewell to a good friend and a great builder. We have lost Ryan Happe aka 1ofaknd. He was a long time member here at L.I.L. an amazing builder and owner of scalelows.com

I regret to tell you all that he has lost his battle with cancer and passed away. R.I.P. brother and I hope to see you on the other side. 

Ryan's wife is asking all who knew Ryan to please help with his funeral by donating anything you can. She lost her job and Ryan had no life insurance. 

This is a quote from her on Ryan's Facebook page:

"This is ryans wife again. Funeral services for those who wish to come are thur from 3 to 5 at Pierre funeral home n Evansville in. Donations are also asked instead of flowers to help cover cost. We had no life insurance. If u r able to help Ryan pls send anything c/o Ryan Happe 11426 grossman rd mt. Vernon in 47630 Thank u all so much." 

Please help if you can and share your respects on his page. http://www.facebook.com/ScaleLows


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

R.I.P. Ryan. :angel:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

we pray he walks with God, and for his family valla con dios


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Rest in peace brother.......... You will be missed!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

god bless him and his family:angel:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn can't believe it. I thought things were better with him. RIP HOMIE!!!....R.I.P.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

drnitrus said:


> Damn can't believe it. I thought things were better with him. RIP HOMIE!!!....R.I.P.


x2 R.I.P. Ryann


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

My condolences to all of you who knew him, and to his famiy. RIP....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RIP to one of the OG builders


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

It's been along time since I myself have graced these pages. I'm here today pay condolences to one of the greatest builders in the game. I feel as tho I have lost a brother. May you rest in peace high in the heavens with no more pain Ryan. You will never be forgotten, I will cherish your memory in my heart for the rest of my days. :tears:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

my condolences to all who knew him. RIP


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

All I can say is WOW...RIP Ryan


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

R.I.P Ryan you were always a stand up and very talented guy, your family friends and the model community have all lost a great person


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

It was sudden I remember him talking about his problem and going to therapy for it... And he still sounded in good will and what not talked to him from time to time on FB and then today I saw his wife post that he passed man it hit me like a bagg of bricks.... MY CONDOLENCES TO HIM AND HIS FAM AND HIS CLUB FAM MCBA....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

R.I.P Ryan you would be missed, you where a great builder and was always giving good advise and good building tips. 
You in a better place bro, and u would never be forgoten My condolences goes to the family.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Rest in peace brother.​


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

you will be missed ryan!!!! rest in peace my friend!!!!:angel:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

WoW....Im lost for words. I wondered what happen to him. May he REST IN PEACE, and to his Family, sorry for the lost....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

REST IN PEACE RYAN. YOU WERE A GREAT FREIND TO ALL.:angel:


----------



## fatcity209 (Jul 30, 2011)

My prayers and condolences to the family and friends he leaves behind.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

rest in peace my friend!! you are in a better place with no more pain. you are a great friend and builder who will be missed! 


life is way to short.


Rest in peace brother, we'll talk again on the other side!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

REST IN PEACE BROTHER.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Rest in peace Ryan:angel:

My condolences go out to his family:angel:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

RIP RYAN U WILL BE TRUELY MISSED MY MCBA BROTHER MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO U AND UR FAMILY WE WILL MEET ON THE OTHER SIDE ONE DAY :tears::angel:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

to ryan and his family.....im sorry for your loss!! he was a great builder, and from the small talk i had with him....an over all cool guy!! may he rest in piece


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

Rest In Peace bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

R.I.P. brother Ryan. U was a great builder, friend and mentor. Even tho you are gone, i hope you are looking over all of us and still passing on your skills and knowlage by guiding our hands in this hobby. We'll meet again in the stars.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

May he rest in Peace, my condolences to his family.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

LowandBeyond said:


> R.I.P. brother Ryan. U was a great builder, friend and mentor. Even tho you are gone, i hope you are looking over all of us and still passing on your skills and knowlage by guiding our hands in this hobby. We'll meet again in the stars.


:angel: RIP homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*I will miss you bro! I remember all of our conversations and working together on model cars. I wish we could have met. We build one of the baddest model lows out there and I'm really proud of that.
Ryan was someone you could depend on and never let you down, one of the finest.
Rest in Peace my friend.*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm gonna try to send something to help out. I think I'll get some stuff together and do an Ebay auction to help out as well. Damn. First James, now Ryan.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

jevries said:


> *I will miss you bro! I remember all of our conversations and working together on model cars. I wish we could have met. We build one of the baddest model lows out there and I'm really proud of that.
> Ryan was someone you could depend on and never let you down, one of the finest.
> Rest in Peace my friend.*


I was hoping to see you reply. I hope all is well with you. It's too bad something like this had to bring me back here. I was also happy to see DrNitrous and LowandBeyond post. This is a sad day.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very quick to help a newb with questions...R.I.P


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Truely sorry to hear this, he was one REAL dude, rest in peace my brother


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Rest in piece. Its been a long fight. Now you have no more pain. You're in a better place. 
You always had advice and a good word to say. 
You'll be missed.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

R.I.P Ryan ,and everybody please do what you can to help out his family in these hard days......


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

1low64 said:


> I was hoping to see you reply. I hope all is well with you. It's too bad something like this had to bring me back here. I was also happy to see DrNitrous and LowandBeyond post. This is a sad day.


It definitly hurt to hear this news....looking back...my older son is now 7..that's about the time I picked modeling back up...back in the days of the mad modeler forums...ryan was one of the builders I looked up to...he was always willing to give advice or help out how ever he could...I'm sure many of the OG's on here can attest to that...I pray he is in a better place now.....

Doin the math...I would say he was probably still in his 20's...too damn young to go

Homies ...take care of yourselves...whether its at work or home..you never know when these things can sneak up on you


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

R.I.P brother


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

R.I.P. you were truly 1ofakind, and keep the work bench warm caues one day we will all be building with ya again.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:angel: RIP Ryan :angel:

my prayers go out for you & your family.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

i personally did not have the pleasure of knowing him, sounds like a great guy, i know he was a great builder!! my condolences to his family and friends...may he RIP:angel:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

Even though i didn't know Ryan I've heard some great stories from the guys that do know him and i am greatly sorry for the loss. may you R.I.P Ryan and hope to meet you on the other side bro.......


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Rip Ryan :angel:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm still kind of in shock. It seams like it was just yesterday that Ryan was on here keeping us all in line. I never got the chance to meet him in person but talked with him many times on here and on FB. The world lost a great guy, may you rest in peace my friend. :angel:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd like to add if I may, I am blown away by this site. though I've been a member since "09", it's only recently that I started posting and consequently started getting in contact with other members. to date the only one I've met in person is Markie (who I hope is doing fine BTW). that being said, I have met many of you through phone conversations, and more still through posts/PMs. It's sad when anybody passes, but to see you guys coming together for "just another name on a forum", really hammers down the fact we are not (at least on this site) "just another name"...WE ARE FRIENDS, COMRADES, BUILDERS IN ARMS. It's a given that this site contains extremely talented builders, and I've learned a GREAT deal from most of you and have been inspired by ALL of you. I just want to say THANK YOU, to all of you. thank you for being builders, mentors, inspirations, stand up men, and most of all, thank you for being a FAMILY. and again, my condolences go out to all who share in this loss.

for those that I've not had the pleasure of meeting yet, my name is Doug Knoben and my number is (530) 917-9513. feel free to contact me anytime for anything.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

RIP Ryan. You will be missed.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i been on a member of this site 10 years or so now. and from day 1 ryan set the standard of building . but more than that he was one of the first people i actually atarted talking with when i joined... Ryan was a great builder and even more than that a great man to just shoot the [email protected]#t with. RIP brother.... u will be missed!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I dont know him, but my condolences to his family and friends.If you guys posted some pics of his builds it would keep part of him alive.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, this is some crazy news. juat a couple months ago i ended up buying a couple things from him that he had. He was a great builder, always informative and helped in anyway he could. I will always remember that flaked out big body caddy he did . 

R.I.P. to a great OG builder. My prayers go out with the family :angel:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Life is short. Rest in Peace


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

rest in paradise ryan you will be missed homie all the way back to mad modeler days bro its been a long time brother ... now your pains are gone you suffer no more and will always be remebered :angel:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

sinicle said:


> I'd like to add if I may, I am blown away by this site. though I've been a member since "09", it's only recently that I started posting and consequently started getting in contact with other members. to date the only one I've met in person is Markie (who I hope is doing fine BTW). that being said, I have met many of you through phone conversations, and more still through posts/PMs. It's sad when anybodoy passes, but to see you guys coming together for "just another name on a forum", really hammers down the fact we are not (at least on this site) "just another name"...WE ARE FRIENDS, COMRADES, BUILDERS IN ARMS. It's a given that this site contains extremely talented builders, and I've learned a GREAT deal from most of you and have been inspired by ALL of you. I just want to say THANK YOU, to all of you. thank you for being builders, mentors, inspirations, stand up men, and most of all, thank you for being a FAMILY. and again, my condolences go out to all who share in this loss.


 X2  Rip Ryan  :angel:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

sinicle said:


> I'd like to add if I may, I am blown away by this site. though I've been a member since "09", it's only recently that I started posting and consequently started getting in contact with other members. to date the only one I've met in person is Markie (who I hope is doing fine BTW). that being said, I have met many of you through phone conversations, and more still through posts/PMs. It's sad when anybody passes, but to see you guys coming together for "just another name on a forum", really hammers down the fact we are not (at least on this site) "just another name"...WE ARE FRIENDS, COMRADES, BUILDERS IN ARMS. It's a given that this site contains extremely talented builders, and I've learned a GREAT deal from most of you and have been inspired by ALL of you. I just want to say THANK YOU, to all of you. thank you for being builders, mentors, inspirations, stand up men, and most of all, thank you for being a FAMILY. and again, my condolences go out to all who share in this loss.
> 
> for those that I've not had the pleasure of meeting yet, my name is Doug Knoben and my number is (530) 917-9513. feel free to contact me anytime for anything.


Very well said Sin.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

Rest in peace homie. Ill never forget the times we chatted homie. Every since i joined this site Ryan was always a greatbuilder and friend. He was one of the main ones to talk me into entering models into shows back in 07. He also encouraged me to become a better builder. You are surely going to Be missed homie. Sad to hear your gone but you are with someone now that loves all and hates not 1 homie. Its still hard to believe your gone. We all will miss you big homie until we meet again my friend.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> I'd like to add if I may, I am blown away by this site. though I've been a member since "09", it's only recently that I started posting and consequently started getting in contact with other members. to date the only one I've met in person is Markie (who I hope is doing fine BTW). that being said, I have met many of you through phone conversations, and more still through posts/PMs. It's sad when anybody passes, but to see you guys coming together for "just another name on a forum", really hammers down the fact we are not (at least on this site) "just another name"...WE ARE FRIENDS, COMRADES, BUILDERS IN ARMS. It's a given that this site contains extremely talented builders, and I've learned a GREAT deal from most of you and have been inspired by ALL of you. I just want to say THANK YOU, to all of you. thank you for being builders, mentors, inspirations, stand up men, and most of all, thank you for being a FAMILY. and again, my condolences go out to all who share in this loss.for those that I've not had the pleasure of meeting yet, my name is Doug Knoben and my number is (530) 917-9513. feel free to contact me anytime for anything.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

R.I.P. Ryan!! :angel: 

He was the first person I traded with on here and if it wasnt for him I probably would have never got my airbrush parts I needed to get it spraying again and I'd still be using rattle cans. He was patient with me and didnt treat me like a newb. Its because of how helpful he was with me that I try to be the same way when someone needs help. He was a great guy and I wish I could have known him better. You will be missed bro!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THOUGH I NEVER HAD THE PLEASURE OF MEETING RYAN< I KNOW HE WAS A GREAT BUILDER. I HADSEEN HIS WORK ON HERE AND I ALWAYS LIKED WUT HE BUILT... MY DEEPEST CODOLENSCES GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY... HE'S INA BETTER PLACE NOW, AND I KNOW HE'S ALREADY TEACHING SOME MODEL BUILDING UP IN HEAVEN... MAY HE REST IN PEACE... GOD BLESS HIM, HIS FAMILY AND ALL THE PPL THAT VISITTHIS SITE,SPECIALLY MY D2S BIOTHERS.... GOD BLESS EVERYBODY.


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

1low64 said:


> I haven't been on here in a number of years. Some of you will remember me, most won't. I wanted to take a minute to say farewell to a good friend and a great builder. We have lost Ryan Happe aka 1ofaknd. He was a long time member here at L.I.L. an amazing builder and owner of scalelows.com
> 
> I regret to tell you all that he has lost his battle with cancer and passed away. R.I.P. brother and I hope to see you on the other side.
> 
> ...


my heart goes out to his family,let me tell you losing anyone close is a very hard thing to go through,hang in there please take it from me i just lost my moms and two weeks later i lost my pops and bro and sis in a car accident my moms came back 4 them but she forgot me you ever need any one to cry with im here for you k may god bless you all with much respect p m me some time my prayers are with you


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW..... i also thought all was well with him, well that was the last i had heard... cant believe it Rest In Peace man...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

drnitrus said:


> It definitly hurt to hear this news....looking back...my older son is now 7..that's about the time I picked modeling back up...back in the days of the mad modeler forums...ryan was one of the builders I looked up to...he was always willing to give advice or help out how ever he could...I'm sure many of the OG's on here can attest to that...I pray he is in a better place now.....
> 
> Doin the math...I would say he was probably still in his 20's...too damn young to go
> 
> Homies ...take care of yourselves...whether its at work or home..you never know when these things can sneak up on you


amen, I loved that board, always felt like a part of me went with it when it shut down


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damb dude, I didnt know him personally but have recieved help from him and seen him help countless others on here . . . As if it wasnt mind blowing enough, I see we were the same age and it just about brought a tear to my eye . . . . I really wanna help, just on the strength he was a helpful dude and a fellow builder . . . 

IF ANYBODYS ORGANIZING SUMTHIN IM IN ! ! ! ! 720 240 8435 Vic


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

God bless and may you rest in peace homie.......... You will be missed! :angel:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

If anyone want's to help Ryan's family please see my first post here. It has an address for the funeral home. You can send your donations there. Remember guys, in a time like this, every penny counts. Ryan would have done it for us.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Rest In Peace Brother.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

YOU WILL BE MISSED SO MUCH BRO


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

holy shit..i never new he was sick i just talked to him very recently......man....R.I.P. HOMIE:angel:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

R.I.P. My heart goes out to his family.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

R.I.P.:angel:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

R.I.P. mate, may god be beside you at those pearly gates :angel:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn my condolences 2 his family and friends - RIP 2 a lil model building legend


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

R.I.P. model building brother.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

i personally did not have the pleasure of knowing him, sounds like a great guy, i know he is an awesome builder!! my condolences to his family and friends...wow to young, god bless,


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

I also want to say, I'm new to the site and the brotherhood you all have for the hobby and each other is amazing, and I'm proud to be a part of 
and I said he is an awesome builder because I know you do what you love in haven 

peace


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

I just wanna thank everyone for the support and caring for my best friend and it really means a lot ill let his wife and the family know tomarrow at his funeral. Thanks again. God bless


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Ryan, I wish I would have reached out to you sooner. I would have liked my money to help save your life, not pay for your funeral. See you on the other side bro.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

man i was just thinking about him the other day. as well as you 1low64. several others that were around when i first came to this site. always looked forward to his awesome builds. he will be missed. i pray for Gods grace to comfort the family. i pray God makes a way for her to afford this too and provides her with a job.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I feel sick. I wrote Ryans wife as soon as I found out about Ryan and sent my regards. She told me that she would like to read it at his funeral if it was ok with me. I told her it would be an honor. She told me about an hour ago that she did read it and everyone was amazed at it. So I hate that I have to be the one saying this, but I have thought about it alot and someone should. 

First I want to say we shouldnt judge Ryan. He was a extremely helpful, caring, talented young man. He was sick and in a rough time in his life. I understand how he could have felt, and my ass is broke as hell too. As are alot of people, and thats why I think we deserve to know the truth before we reach deep into our empty pockets. I've read through this thread a few times and read Ryan's and his wifes facebook pages, and the first post on here says he lost his battle with cancer. Everything I'm seeing is people pouring their hearts out and scraping up what little they can to help, because they think he lost his battle with cancer. Well so did I, until after I became friends with his wife. She posted a comment on facebook and someone replied, what exactly happened?

Her reply was my husband killed himself sat. morning. I was lost! I started just reading. She said it 2 other times, pretty much in the same way. Now I just gotta say I understand from reading what I read that there was problems in his life that if I was in his shoes, I probably would be considering ending it too. Shit theres been a couple times in my life that I have thought it would be best, but then I thought again. 


This is why I feel sick!! I dont want to be the one saying this, and I damn sure dont want Ryan to have a bad name by anymeans. I just think if she's telling all of her friends, why not tell his? I think all of you deserve to know the truth. I truely hope he is in a better place and will rest in peace, but I had to say it. Seeing everyones posts shows me that we are a family and I couldnt sit back and watch my brothers get anything but the truth.


Sorry if this pisses anyone off, but I dont fucking care. I have to honestly say, the only person I dont wat this to piss of is Jevries. Alot of you are my friends on here but theres a few I look up too. I hope you understand J!


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

Well said. She did read it at the funeral and it was touching... If there was any confusion on my part I'm Srry I thought u already knew what happened...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It's a choice one makes to mention it or not. I decided not to mentioned it on my Jevries Blog because it just didn't feel right. 
It doesn't change the fact that Ryan is dead and it would only add more drama to what's already a tragedy.

Not many people, including me, were fully aware that besides Ryan's brain disease the financial problems were huge. 
It seemed that after being denied from every form of healthcare it became impossible to pay for treatment and living. 
This is something you don't wan't to worry about when your health situation is declining rapidly and you need treatment.
Situation went donwhill and desperation took it's toll.
Collecting donations to cover the costs for his funeral is bitterfuckingsweet to say the least and it bothers me a great deal.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> I feel sick. I wrote Ryans wife as soon as I found out about Ryan and sent my regards. She told me that she would like to read it at his funeral if it was ok with me. I told her it would be an honor. She told me about an hour ago that she did read it and everyone was amazed at it. So I hate that I have to be the one saying this, but I have thought about it alot and someone should.
> 
> First I want to say we shouldnt judge Ryan. He was a extremely helpful, caring, talented young man. He was sick and in a rough time in his life. I understand how he could have felt, and my ass is broke as hell too. As are alot of people, and thats why I think we deserve to know the truth before we reach deep into our empty pockets. I've read through this thread a few times and read Ryan's and his wifes facebook pages, and the first post on here says he lost his battle with cancer. Everything I'm seeing is people pouring their hearts out and scraping up what little they can to help, because they think he lost his battle with cancer. Well so did I, until after I became friends with his wife. She posted a comment on facebook and someone replied, what exactly happened?
> 
> ...





AFTER TALKIN TO YA LAST NIGHT NOT KNOWING HOW YOU WANTED TO PUT THIS....(LET PEOPLE KNOW THE TRUTH) .....I THINK YOU DID A FINE JOB....WELL PUT!!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Back from the depths.*

D.L.O.Styles: Way to put on the cape and come to everyone's rescue. Those who knew Ryan, knew his situation. Those who didn't know him, didn't need to know it. The bottom line of the matter was that Ryan was gone, we lost a friend, fellow builder and his family needed some help. Regardless if he actually lost his battle or threw in the towel the end result was the same...he was gone. Having terminal brain cancer and not being able to get treatment would probably lead me to take the same course of action Ryan did. Rather than slowly wither away while your family and friends sit by unable to help even though they desperately want to would have been torture to all involved. Ryan chose to free himself and his family of slow and agonizing pain. Who the fuck are you to diminish his life and legacy by basically condemning his choice and making it seem like he or his family were not worthy of our condolences, respect and support whether emotional or financial? Thank god the world has people like you to make peoples private matters public and condemn the actions they choose to take in their own lives.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

And here comes my 2 cents worth on this.

Darren, I am glad you posted this up. I felt so bad when I heard about Ryan's death , but I honestly thought it was from cancer taking its toll.... I had heard rumors that it was suicide, but wasn't sure what exactly happened. I had jus got out of a coma myself when I heard the news. But I can say, I definitely understand why he did it. Around this time in 2011 most of you remember when I was on my death bed in a hospital for close to 6 months with 2 types of pneumonia and HIV. And I can honestly say that I was praying every day for God to just come and take me. Shit was hard and it was a struggle and at times it still is financially and mentally, but I take it a day at a time. I hate the fact that he did take his own life, but I can't judge someone for what they did, and I wish he was still around. 

Bottom line is no one knows when their time is up, it's just up to us to enjoy what time we have and let the bullshit and drama go.thats why I'm always tryin to make friends with mostly all of you guys , and I'm glad that most of you have gotten to know me as we'll.
1Low64, I can understand you being upset for Darren posting what he did, but what's done is done and no one can change shit.
I've said my peace

R.I.P RYAN


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

didn't know the man, but eventualy we will all know death. hope he knew happiness befor departing. salute.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

We as men choose our own path right or wrong to me life itself is one big gamble,one hell of a struggle and as a individual one would choose to do as he see fit and life goe's on. No one is perfect







RIP RYAN !!!


----------

